# male being aggressive towards female



## AmyKennedy (Oct 22, 2016)

hi, my 2 whiteface cockatiels are newly paired up but their behavior is weird. When outside of the cage the male will put on a huge show for the female , opening his wings and whistling etc . But then when the female comes close he nips at her. When in the cage they sit in opposite corners and mind their own business. I am very confused about them. any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You are wanting them to breed right? Not every pair bonds and the best breeding pairs are bonded. It sounds like they really aren't interested in each other yet. It's going to take them some time to get used to each other and warm up to each other. They may never bond the way you want them to.


----------



## AmyKennedy (Oct 22, 2016)

I caught them side by side today with the male head down wanting to be groomed, my female did so, but just now I caught her making peeping noises and having her back end up like saying I am ready and he went up to her and bit her again! I just don't get it?? I have been breeding for over 5 years with the same pair , so I see behaviors but this is different. Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Like I said, if it's a new pair, they aren't bonded yet. The preening is a start but if the male is young, he may not understand what he needs to do.


----------



## AmyKennedy (Oct 22, 2016)

The male is actually 7 years old and has bred before and lost his mate a few years back . My female is supposed to be between 2-3 years but has no band so I can't prove it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He may not like her. It's going to take time, that's the best advice I can give you. You don't want to rush them.


----------



## AmyKennedy (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't get it though, wish I could show you the video, he is rubbing up against her to be groomed and then later I catch him nipping at her? Thanks for your help Happy Holidays!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Birds are weird. They want affection one minute and then want nothing to do with the other bird the next. I do understand what you're describing as I've seen it in my own flock. They aren't bonded yet, which is why this is happening. He doesn't view her as a mate, just another flock member that can maybe give him scratches sometimes but he's not going to return the favor. I had siblings who would sit for ten minutes at a time with heads bowed waiting for the other to scratch them, not realizing that one of them was going to have to give in to get it accomplished. He's going to have to warm up to her first and then maybe he will view her as a mate. Or he could never want her as a mate. 

Honestly, I found it easier to pair birds up in multiples. Have several in the cage together and let them pick who they wanted. I didn't always get the pairs I wanted, but the birds were much better off for it.


----------

